# adopted new kitten



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

So we sort of had an accident the other day. And by accident, I mean I scoured the internet to find an appropriately aged girl who wasn't from a BYB and needed a home. On Monday we found a little calico girl who is the same age as Taco. It was a lot of work, but quick work, and they're getting along like BFFs already. Her given name is Horchata, but we call her ChaChi which she already answers to. She is extremely fluffy. Her mama has medium length hair, as does her only sister. We had her to the vet to get her a checkup and on schedule with shots, and she's totally healthy and perfect. Since we're limited locally to two cats, our family is now complete. And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Spea (Apr 24, 2016)

Congratulations on the new addition. She looks very sweet. And I love the names!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just adorable! They are going to be so happy together!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

So cute! It's wonderful that they can grow up together.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

So cute! Congratulations to you, Taco and Horchata! I love ChaChi's coloring, jealous you have found a beautiful calico!

Um. Now I'm hungry for Mexican food, lol.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

As much as I love senior kitties, I admit: I'm a total sucker for kittens. It's always so, so sweet to see them interact together. (ESPECIALLY the adorable snuggles)

I'm glad you found such a cute friend for your little Taco.~


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

My husband was against a second kitten. He kept saying that it would double the food and vet costs, and double the poop. Just as I had resigned myself, he relented. My plan was, with his refusal to add a kitten, to wait til Taco was about 1 1/2 or 2 and find an adult companion for him at the shelter. I have to say though, that compared to what I've read about adult cats I think we had a pretty easy time getting them to accept each other.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

how cute, i love the names. Did you name her Horchata or was that her name already? what a coincidence that she joined another cat named for mexican food!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

ChaChi! Horchata's a Good name, she seems to get along with Taco so well!

Creamy and sweet! Is she a little spicy, too?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

O.M.G. she is SO cute!!! Look at those huge ears and sweet little face.  It's great that she and Taco are such good buddies already!


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

What a wonderful addition . She is so precious, and now they can grow up together! Wonderful pics too.


----------

